# Erste Bilder einer AMD Mobility Radeon HD4000



## moddingfreaX (5. Oktober 2008)

Von der bisher sehr gelungene und beliebten HD4000 Serie arbeitet AMD derzeit an einer mobilen Version für Notebooks.
Dessen Prototypen kamen der PC Watch auf einer Veranstaltung vor die Linse.

Laut dieser soll die Mobility Radeon in 3 Klassen entwickelt werden:
Mit dem M98 Chip in der Highend-Klasse,
der M94 in der Mittleklasse 
und folgerlich der M92 in der Low-End Branche.

Ebenfalls soll für die Highend-Branche eine Mobility Radeon HD4850 X2 in den Handel kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:  PC Watch , Hardware aktuell


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2008)

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt wie die das Ding im Notebook kühlen wollen 

Ne X² in Notebook und du kannst nen Ei aufm Notebook braten.


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. Oktober 2008)

xTc schrieb:


> Da bin ich echt mal gespannt wie die das Ding im Notebook kühlen wollen
> 
> Ne X² in Notebook und du kannst nen Ei aufm Notebook braten.



Das hab ich mich auch gefragt. Naja, ist doch praktisch wenn man sich während der Arbeit noch auf der Tastatur ein leckere Schnitzel braten kann!


----------



## Gast20150401 (5. Oktober 2008)

Weiter so.Wenn ich sehe wie lahm die meistem Grafikkarten in Laptops sind, wirds zeit das sich da was tut. Man will ja auch unterwegs mal ein bissel gamen können. 
Bin nur mal gespannt wechen Trick die anwenden werden um die Dinger zu kühlen.


----------



## push@max (5. Oktober 2008)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Weiter so.Wenn ich sehe wie lahm die meistem Grafikkarten in Laptops sind, wirds zeit das sich da was tut. Man will ja auch unterwegs mal ein bissel gamen können.



Für das entsprechende Geld gibt es ebenfalls Gamer-Notebooks, mit denen man zocken kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Oktober 2008)

Ist 'ne echt interessante konstruktion 
Einen MXM to PCIe Adapter zu benutzen um darin dann 'nen PCie to MXM Adapter zu nutzen...


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Oktober 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Ebenfalls soll für die Highend-Branche eine Mobility Radeon HD4850 X2 in den Handel kommen.


ATI soll erst mal die Desktopversion der HD4850 X2 rausbringen, bevor sie sich an die Mobility HD4850 X2 ranwagen....



			
				modingfreaX schrieb:
			
		

> Das hab ich mich auch gefragt. Naja, ist doch praktisch wenn man sich während der Arbeit noch auf der Tastatur ein leckere Schnitzel braten kann!


Ich glaube, wenn du nur damit arbeitest, wird dein Schnitzel nicht gar werden...
Da muss schon Crysis ran...


----------



## killer89 (5. Oktober 2008)

Äääh ja... 81° im Desktop-Segment und das dann ins Notebook... ob das gut geht??? Ich wage das zu bezweifeln...
@ Stefan: Tja, was nich passt wird passend gemacht  vllt liegts am hohen Strombedarf??

MfG


----------



## push@max (5. Oktober 2008)

Das Notebook mit einer 4850X2 wird dann sicherlich ein ziemlich dickes und schweres Gerät werden das ziemlich hohen Stromhunger hat


----------



## riedochs (5. Oktober 2008)

Warten wir es mal ab. Wobei ich Chips wie den 4850X2 wohl eher dem Segment 17" oder größer zuordne, also Desktop Replacement. Bei den wirklich mobilen Geräten glaube ich nicht dran.


----------



## Gast20150401 (6. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Für das entsprechende Geld gibt es ebenfalls Gamer-Notebooks, mit denen man zocken kann.



Stimmt schon. Aber je mehr die Entwickeln umso mehr kann sich Ottonormalverbraucher was gutes leisten. Das finde ich wichtiger.
Jeder soll die möglichkeit auf gute Technik haben,nicht nur Reiche.


----------



## padme (6. Oktober 2008)

notebooks sind echt günstig geworden, wenn ich das mal vergleiche, ..für meins hab ich damals vor 2 jahren, 1600 euro bezahlt, und heute gibts ein neueres modell mit vergleichbarer ausstattung schon ab 1100 euro. wenn ich nicht schon eins hätte, dann würde mich ein neues laptop mit einer hd 4000 schon reizen...


----------



## push@max (6. Oktober 2008)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Aber je mehr die Entwickeln umso mehr kann sich Ottonormalverbraucher was gutes leisten. Das finde ich wichtiger.
> Jeder soll die möglichkeit auf gute Technik haben,nicht nur Reiche.



Word! 

Wenn es neue schnellere Technik gibt, wird die "alte" Vorgänger-Hardware, die immer noch sehr schnell ist, günstiger und damit für mehr User erschwinglich.


----------

